# ***OFFICIAL*** Ronda Rousey vs. Alexis Davis Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Women's Bantamweight bout: 135 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Women's Bantamweight Title*















​


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol can tell the level of care this fight has. Zero replys while the other title fight is in what 5 pages? 

I like the odds for Davis here. They are crazy. Fully expect Ronda to win though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The other is just a more interesting fight... just look at the replies, no consensus at all on who is gonna win. Definitely the most interesting fight of the year for me. 

I like this fight too, I think Alexis Davis can avoid getting stopped early and take Rhonda into some real deep waters.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Without Ronda on top of the division I think Alexis would have a solid shot against anyone else. Unfortunately she is facing Ronda who is so clearly on top the odds for this fight should be more insane than BJ vs Edgar.

I like Alexis, but she has struggled to finish fights pretty much her entire career, and she has a tendency to gas towards the end of the second. If she manages to last that long against Ronda it wouldn't be much longer once she slows down.

The only X factor for me in this fight is how long will Ronda keep it striking. With her last win via TKO and the talking she has done towards Holmes it seems clear she may be trying to turn into a solid striker as well. If Ronda plays dumb Alexis could potentially hurt her, but even then I still see Ronda securing the take down and the win.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Lol can tell the level of care this fight has. Zero replys while the other title fight is in what 5 pages?



IT's not Cyborg


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ronda takes a lot of risks on the ground because she is so confident she can escape submissions but Davis might be able to capitalize on that.

Ronda should win this fight imo and I wouldn't be surprised if she wins what stand up we see either.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Would love for Davis to win the fight, just so women MMA actually get interesting.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I love this fight alot. Hopefully Ronda can win this. But there's no doubt this fight is gonna very awesome


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I've saw Davis a couple of times and she seems well rounded but I don't see how she can stop the takedown.

Bet all of your credits on Ronda.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ronda via rowdiness.


----------



## rodolfo (Jan 28, 2014)

Warning said:


> IT's not Cyborg


:thumb02:

nobody cares until the 12 year old boy fights cyborg.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this fight a lot. I like Ronda, she is growing every fight, but so is her ego. Davis will catch Rondas mistake where the others haven't been on her level. I think Davis is going to win this fight in the 3rd by sub


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Thats the thing Alexis is very very good on the mat . Ronda is an absolute beast on the ground. I don't think there's anyone who can stop her in her division ( not even Cyborg ) .
The only way she can be defeated is if she slacks of. And really she isn't she's training as hard as ever. Improving her flaws ( boxing ) . I don't know how this one plays out. But I definitely see it rondas way.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well there is nothing Davis does better than rousey so unless Ronda makes a few mistakes I can't see her winning. 

Davis might have better hands but if rousey wants to dump her she will. Rondas TD's and clinch will make davis hesitate and even up the striking imo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Let's just be real here, Ronda is going to win.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's gonna be over quick. Ronda takes this swiftly and easily.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

This fight is the reason I'm ordering the ppv. Looking forward to another Ronda smash!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am watching Glover Teixeira live during the coverage of the event and he just said he was talking to BJ Penn and BJ said to him Ronda is as physically strong as him in a GI training. Girl is a tank.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I am watching Glover Teixeira live during the coverage of the event and he just said he was talking to BJ Penn and BJ said to him Ronda is as physically strong as him in a GI training. Girl is a tank.


I know it is repeated a lot, but Ronda really is the most athletic female possibly in MMA, but clear at 135. She can make mistakes and she can recover just by what she can make her body do, plus her core strength from those years of Judo just makes his a mismatch for pretty much anyone at her weight class.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's the thing, Rhonda's standup sucks, a lot. The key to beating her is to not let her get her hips against her opponents. Every fight they have a little standup and then her opponents let her get her hips so close and she does her toss, when Rhonda comes in and goes for the oh so predictable throw Davis needs to drop her hips and back the hell up. Rhonda is so horrible at striking that someone eventually will capitalize, on the level with Matt Hughes bad, it's like she has t-rex arms when she's punching.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

What a bad stoppage! 


Or on second thought.....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dang...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish Katie Taylor would come into MMA and could make 135.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

that was beautiful.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, with the replay I wonder if that knee started it and then those fists finished it? That was impressive, just straight plain impressive.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

What a mauling.

With all the talking about Alexis' skills, they almost convinced me that this fight would be competitive.

Ronda is just in a league of her own. She treated Alexis like she was her little sibling that was too weak to defend herself.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not a fan of hers but that was amazing! Not sure who can beat this beast!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't think Ronda would his Davis this hard.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

oh look, another women let rhonda get her hips against theirs.... facepalm. Rhonda's punches are hilariously bad, she stands straight up with her chin up and every single girl she fights wants to get close to her instead of fighting smart. ffs, what is wrong with these women walking right into her, that's where she's good and she's god awful punching, just stand the hell back.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well that just happened. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Who was Dana yelling at? He seemed kind of upset.

Not cool of Rogan to put Ronda on the spot like that. I'm sure he was told too though.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dana looked pissed off at Rogan at the end of the interview lol


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

And people have the nerve to say this weight class isn't a joke. What an absolutely pathetic excuse for a fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stapler said:


> Who was Dana yelling at? He seemed kind of upset
> 
> Not cool to put Ronda on the spot like that.


Yeah and not even tell her who she would be fighting. I hope its Cyborg.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

who would she fight on Augus 2nd lol


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Stapler said:


> Who was Dana yelling at? He seemed kind of upset
> 
> Not cool of Rogan to put Ronda on the spot like that. I'm sure he was told too though.


Yeah I think someone just f*cked up there.

Rogan looked to be gesturing in a 'I dunno it's just what they told me to say' kinda way.

Either way Dana looked p*ssed so someone's getting slapped


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Yeah and not even tell her who she would be fighting. I hope its Cyborg.


T - 30 minutes till we hear Holm just got signed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Dana looked pissed off at Rogan at the end of the interview lol


I thought so too, but Joe looked like he was explaining something to Dana, I'm assuming they told him to mention in in his ear piece as he said. I don't Dana is mad at Joe directly.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I wonder if Rogan was serious about the people in the back telling him to ask Ronda or was it his idea. Dana looked pissed he did that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> who would she fight on Augus 2nd lol


Doesn't even matter. They could pick a random girl from out of the crowd. She'll put up just as much of a fight as any WMMA fighter. Guarantee she'd do better than Davis.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> I wonder if Rogan was serious about the people in the back telling him to ask Ronda or was it his idea. Dana looked pissed he did that.


Rogan says some stupid sh*t at times, but I don't think he does anything on the UFC show that isn't exactly as scripted or told.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

It seemed like the producer told Joe to say that, then Joe reluctantly said it, then Dana got mad at Joe for not knowing better and not ignoring the earpiece's stupid question.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Rogan says some stupid sh*t at times, but I don't think he does anything on the UFC show that isn't exactly as scripted or told.


most of what he says is made up, goldie is there for the setups and the commercial voice where Rogan is there for adlibbed fight analysis


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> I wish Katie Taylor would come into MMA and could make 135.


Been saying it for years.

Although, Katie Taylor is the bane of my existence.

Karate sensei "That's a common boxing move. You'll always see boxers doing that. Katie Taylor does it". So, your example is a female amateur boxer? In other words...you watched the Olympics?

But for everyone bitching about what I say regarding Weidman and Cormier, I HATED Rousey. Now? Complete fan. She's still got weak striking def, which is why I want to see the Cyborg fight, but she rocked her opponent on the feet with a big punch, done an INSANE judo throw, and then stopped her with GnP....in 16 seconds.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

best $50 I made in 16 seconds ever. haha. wait, pretty sure that only happened once before and her name was Candy. it was the best 16 sec of her life and she ended up payin' me for the pleasure. 

Jokes aside, that was insane. +416 for rousey by KO and that's on a site with traditionally horrific odds. I'm sure someone got +500-700. 

Dana was very upset about Ronda being asked like that. production truck not checkin shit w the boss? seems very avoidable. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

rabakill said:


> most of what he says is made up, goldie is there for the setups and the commercial voice where Rogan is there for adlibbed fight analysis


Completely true, except in pre-fight and in-between fight, those are totally scripted. Not word for word per se, but 'talk about this, mention that, hype this'. Joe loves this job too much to risk it on something as stupid as that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah Dana White did not look happy. He probably knows that Ronda wanted some time off after this fight so thats why it wasnt cool that they put her on the spot like that.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Guess not then


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Guess not then


Quick cover for why she can't take the fight. Smart thinking by DW.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

What did Joe say to her? I'm on vacation and can't watch the fights.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

She answered well by not giving a real yes, but not saying no either.

The potentially broken hand may scratch the idea completely.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

HorsepoweR said:


> What did Joe say to her? I'm on vacation and can't watch the fights.


Aldo just dropped out of 176 so we could use a new main event, mind fighting in a couple of months? 

Pretty much the gist of it. He started off with the booth telling him to ask.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HorsepoweR said:


> What did Joe say to her? I'm on vacation and can't watch the fights.


He told Ronda that they asked him (he looked like he didnt want to ask) if she would step in and fight again in august cause Jose Aldo pulled out during the post fight interview.



cdtcpl said:


> Aldo just dropped out of 176 so we could use a new main event, mind fighting in a couple of months?
> 
> Pretty much the gist of it. He started off with the booth telling him to ask.


Isnt that event in August?? which would literally be next month....

Yeah i just checked.

August 2, 2014

literally less then a month... I know she had a short fight but it isnt fair to put her on the spot like that and ask her to fight again in 27 days.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

yeah its August 2nd I think


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> Aldo just dropped out of 176 so we could use a new main event, mind fighting in a couple of months?
> 
> Pretty much the gist of it. He started off with the booth telling him to ask.





SideWays222 said:


> He told Ronda that they asked him (he looked like he didnt want to ask) if she would step in and fight again in august cause Jose Aldo pulled out during the post fight interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that event in August?? which would literally be next month....


 
Thanks fellas.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying that. Couldn't hear the complete interview other than she needed surgery or something. Putting her on the spot again. The UFC is really hurting for superstars and this could really burn her out. I can't remember the last time a champion defended this many times in such a short time span.

That was one of the baddest combos I've seen.

Right over hand
Left hook
Left knee
Hip toss 
Noogie of death! 

LIFE B EZ. How would you get out of that...

I think Ronda might be able to beat the UFC record unless Cyborg comes in, but at this point Ronda has improved dramatically since a couple of years back where the bout would have been at 145.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ronda vs any 125 male fighter superfight next, please.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ronda is a killah.

No clue what they do with 176. Too bad they don't have the ability to downgrade it to a FS1 card.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

"Ronda vs Alexis. Another finish would be hard not to move Rousey up as best pound-for-pound fighter in the world." - Dana White

Crushing cans doesn't make you number 1. Dana is so reluctant to just call Jon Jones #1. First it was with Barao, now its with Ronda. Jones has been #1 and he's gonna stay #1 for a long time.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> "Ronda vs Alexis. Another finish would be hard not to move Rousey up as best pound-for-pound fighter in the world." - Dana White
> 
> Crushing cans doesn't make you number 1. Dana is so reluctant to just call Jon Jones #1. First it was with Barao, now its with Ronda. Jones has been #1 and he's gonna stay #1 for a long time.


Pettis what what


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rabakill said:


> oh look, another women let rhonda get her hips against theirs.... facepalm. Rhonda's punches are hilariously bad, she stands straight up with her chin up and every single girl she fights wants to get close to her instead of fighting smart. ffs, what is wrong with these women walking right into her, that's where she's good and she's god awful punching, just stand the hell back.


Come on, it's not like all these athletes are walking towards Ronda with the intention of getting taken down. That was some serious badass judo stuff right there and it only took Ronda a split second to capitalise. If you, an internet commentator know what these women have to do i'm sure a an athlete who does this thing for a living along with her professional corner team know what's up. 

Ronda is just a beast of another class, give her credit.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Come on, it's not like all these athletes are walking towards Ronda with the intention of getting taken down. That was some serious badass judo stuff right there and it only took Ronda a split second to capitalise. If you, an internet commentator know what these women have to do i'm sure a an athlete who does this thing for a living along with her professional corner team know what's up.
> 
> Ronda is just a beast of another class, give her credit.


I kind of agree with the other post. I mean jesus none of these girls know what a jab is it seems. Nor can they circle off. Ronda just jabs them to the cage and clinches and throws. She hurt Davis bad on the feet so that's how she got this throw but it's like these girls are beat before they step in there. All Ronda does is keep her composure. She's skilled for sure but she's not the world beater the women she's fought make her look like.





No_Mercy said:


> LIFE B EZ. How would you get out of that...


It's a judo pin/head lock. The name escapes me it's been a while since I did any judo regularly. But you've got basically two escapes. The first is to bridge into her and roll ger over when she forces her weight back which isn't working on a high level judoka. The other is the one Liz did. Where you bridge into her and get ti your knees and take her back. Mileage will vary on both. Especially against a high level judoka.

I've got to say Davis' chin must be god awful or Ronda has godly power. You can't really create much force with shots like that and you're basically hitting the forehead. I'd be embarrassed as a woman in this sport if that's the best it can offer. I've mentioned this before but my girlfriend loses her shit when she watch's Ronda fights because of how bad then other women are. It's just sad. It's about ******* time to get Cyborg and Holm in the UFC. Holm at the very least. Ronda will have to actually do something yo get the throw and her awful ass stand up won't be enough.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rabakill said:


> oh look, another women let rhonda get her hips against theirs.... facepalm. Rhonda's punches are hilariously bad, she stands straight up with her chin up and every single girl she fights wants to get close to her instead of fighting smart. ffs, what is wrong with these women walking right into her, that's where she's good and she's god awful punching, just stand the hell back.


Uhh... Davis did not just "let Ronda get her hips against hers" She got rocked by a sweet right hook... 

Ronda punches just fine, she has improved her composure too. Just needs to tuck that chin.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Brutally knocked out by arm punches to the forehead?!

Can't help but laugh at that one. Get Cyborg over, I wanna see Hondas stand up tested.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't see why Cyborg is the one to test Ronda. Don't you think others have wanted to capitalise in the standup as well seeing as it's Rondas weakest area? Thing is they can't. You saw how fast Alexis hit the mat.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I was so goddamn annoyed with Goldie´s and Joe's tounges up Ronda's ass when she walked up to the octagon.... I wanted her to lose just because of that! "Best fighter in the world today" really? We've hardly ever seen her stand up...

Cain would smash her.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't really care about her standup. She's a grappler who has taken everyone she faces down with ease so why concentrate on her standup so much :dunno: Not to mention she hurt Alexis with that overhand right followed by a knee to the body before being taken down.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Rauno said:


> I don't see why Cyborg is the one to test Ronda. Don't you think others have wanted to capitalise in the standup as well seeing as it's Rondas weakest area? Thing is they can't. You saw how fast Alexis hit the mat.


Not sure if you've ever seen Cyborg fight or ever actually seen Cyborg at all?

She's err, some thing else, let's just say that. We're talking about a woman here who can throw men around like Tito Ortiz in the gym.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I don't really care about her standup. She's a grappler who has taken everyone she faces down with ease so why concentrate on her standup so much :dunno:


because an incomplete fighter cannot be "the best figher in the world today", imo.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

hellholming said:


> because an incomplete fighter cannot be "the best figher in the world today", imo.


This is the womens division we're talking about though. I see the womens division as I saw mens UFC back in the early days when they were just starting up. Ronda is kinda like how Royce Gracie was to mens UFC back in the day.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy shit, did not expect that. :laugh: Great stoppage by Yves Lavigne as well. At first it looked a bit early but Davis was completely out of it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This is the womens division we're talking about though. I see the womens division as I saw mens UFC back in the early days when they were just starting up. Ronda is kinda like how Royce Gracie was to mens UFC back in the day.


I guess that makes sense.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Ronda was ultra-impressive once more. It almost seems too easy for her. Rousey is just steamrolling everybody. Davis got plowed with fast hands, a brutal knee and one of Ronda's signature tosses. Cat should be her next, toughest fight but they way Rousey is winning with such ease, it makes you wonder if any woman out there can stop her. I don't see Cat beating Ronda either...


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

On one hand I like watching Rousey's fights, on the other hand there's almost no point. Nobody is giving her a remote run for her money; she's just so head and shoulders above everyone else. Thankfully that wasn't the main event, lol.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Love the Ronda haters try to still find stupid reason how to bash Ronda as a fighter )
its really easy:

* SHE'S THE BEST IN A VERY POWERFUL DIVISION , More POWERFUL THAN A FEW MEN's DIVISIONS*

saying that _"This is the womens division we're talking about though. I see the womens division as I saw mens UFC back in the early days when they were just starting up. Ronda is kinda like how Royce Gracie was to mens UFC back in the day."_ its retarded

This is not 1994 ... Since than techniq has improved drasticly and womes are fu#king training as the same level as any top fighter this days , stop trying to find excuses and ******* admit that *RONDA ITS A BEAST !!!*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't defend a title much better than that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I expected Ronda to destroy Davis... and I was *still* surprised.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rhhhhonda Rhhousey does it again. I wonder what kind of a child prodigy she would have w/ Fedor. Cuz she certainly fights like em. 

She's significantly stronger than all of the females probably including Fallon Fox. Only exception would be Mcmann and Cyborg. She trains with mostly dudes and her true strength is her mental fortitude. Ultra competitive. Her striking is still progressing along with her defense, but woman do not have the one shot KO power that is very prevalent in the mens division so she doesn't have to worry too much about that enabling her to rush in. W/ her current trajectory staying injury free she could reign for a very long time breaking records.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I expected Ronda to destroy Davis... and I was *still* surprised.


Exactly, just who could see her work Alexis that bad?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The problem is, where is her competition? Seriously, it was a very impressive win but where are the high end level grapplers to test her? Where's the well rounded fighters who have high end grappling and great striking? There's no Lyoto to test her Weidman, basically. There's no Gus to test her Jones, there's not even a Mousasi or a Glover or a JDS or a Werdum in the division. You have 1 legitimately impressive fighter who is dominating a division full of fighters who honestly aren't really that good. Even when they fight each other half the time it is really sloppy and they don't look nearly as refined as any top fighters from other divisions. 

There's no doubt there's lots of potential in many of them, and there are other female fighters who would test her like Cyborg, but they aren't in this division/promotion.

Basically, she is really being impressive but how much does it really matter when she's the only one in the division that can fight at a high level? She's basically Cain facing Struve/Matt/berry/etc over and over again, sure she is legitimate but where is her JDS to test her?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

M.C said:


> The problem is, where is her competition? Seriously, it was a very impressive win but where are the high end level grapplers to test her? Where's the well rounded fighters who have high end grappling and great striking? There's no Lyoto to test her Weidman, basically. There's no Gus to test her Jones, there's not even a Mousasi or a Glover or a JDS or a Werdum in the division. You have 1 legitimately impressive fighter who is dominating a division full of fighters who honestly aren't really that good. Even when they fight each other half the time it is really sloppy and they don't look nearly as refined as any top fighters from other divisions.
> 
> There's no doubt there's lots of potential in many of them, and there are other female fighters who would test her like Cyborg, but they aren't in this division/promotion.
> 
> Basically, she is really being impressive but how much does it really matter when she's the only one in the division that can fight at a high level? She's basically Cain facing Struve/Matt/berry/etc over and over again, sure she is legitimate but where is her JDS to test her?


A lot of it is timing. But from what I've seen there will always be new challengers waiting and someone out there watching who will one day become an Olympian and move on to MMA fighting Ronda in five years or so.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I just hope that other high-end female athletes see the success Ronda has and decide to jump ship as well. 

Like someone said, Gina started this and showed the whole world that female fighters can get coverage and fame, Cyborg showed that females can be world class and Ronda came to finish what the two started. I'm just waiting til' phase 3 really kicks in and new, exciting talent comes along.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> A lot of it is timing. But from what I've seen there will always be new challengers waiting and someone out there watching who will one day become an Olympian and move on to MMA fighting Ronda in five years or so.


What I'm saying is, put Cain in with Struve or Pat and let's see how long it takes for him to get a finish. Getting a quick win isn't as impressive as it sounds when the skill gap is so drastic, especially when the skill gap isn't because she's just too good, but because her competition is severely lacking.

Ronda has yet to face a JDS, a Werdum, a Lyoto, a Cormier, a Gus, a Frankie, even a Diaz or a Condit or a Rory, or anything in between. She has fought Struves and Pats. She is no doubt a solid fighter, the problem is she has never fought anyone that good and thus her quick wins just aren't nearly as impressive as they sound on paper.

I want to see her fight someone who has high level skills worthy of competing at a high level, not these Pat Berries who are getting title shots because there's really nobody else out there in her division.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

M.C said:


> What I'm saying is, put Cain in with Struve or Pat and let's see how long it takes for him to get a finish. Getting a quick win isn't as impressive as it sounds when the skill gap is so drastic, especially when the skill gap isn't because she's just too good, but because her competition is severely lacking.
> 
> Ronda has yet to face a JDS, a Werdum, a Lyoto, a Cormier, a Gus, a Frankie, even a Diaz or a Condit or a Rory, or anything in between. She has fought Struves and Pats. She is no doubt a solid fighter, the problem is she has never fought anyone that good and thus her quick wins just aren't nearly as impressive as they sound on paper.
> 
> I want to see her fight someone who has high level skills worthy of competing at a high level, not these Pat Berries who are getting title shots because there's really nobody else out there in her division.


All of Ronda's title opponents bar McMann have a lot more experience than Ronda. Her competition isn't lacking, they're all quite competitive against one another, until they meet Ronda.

Cain Velasquez' first ten fights aren't as impressive as Ronda's.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

SM33 said:


> All of Ronda's title opponents bar McMann have a lot more experience than Ronda. Her competition isn't lacking, they're all quite competitive against one another, until they meet Ronda.
> 
> Cain Velasquez' first ten fights aren't as impressive as Ronda's.


It's not about experience, it's about skill. They are awful strikers compared to pretty much any other division, their grappling leaves much to be desired for the most part (some exceptions), their timing/pacing often times looks like a random street fight you'd see anywhere else, rather than a high quality MMA fight. The fights are often times quite sloppy.

Her competition competes against themselves fine because none of them are high quality MMA fighters and match up well with each other. Once they run into Ronda, who has average at best striking herself and basically judo throws and some nice BJJ, they crumble into dust. Ronda has never faced an elite striker with great TDD who has a black belt in BJJ to go with it. She has never faced a well rounded, fully developed fighter who could take it to her. She's never fought anyone where she had to fear even a single aspect of the game. She doesn't even have to fear striking with anyone when she herself has average at best striking as stated earlier, that shows what competition she is facing.

I like the division don't get me wrong, some fun fights. However, until Ronda beats someone who is actually a fully developed fighter I won't be too impressed by these wins she is getting. As I said, let Cain fight Pat Berry and when he knocks him our in the first round watch me not care at all because he was supposed to do that when fighting a guy like Pat. When Ronda gets through some fully developed fighters in that fashion then I'll jump on the bandwagon, until then she is a solid fighter picking off people who don't deserve to fight for a title at this high of a level.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Swp said:


> Love the Ronda haters try to still find stupid reason how to bash Ronda as a fighter )
> its really easy:
> 
> * SHE'S THE BEST IN A VERY POWERFUL DIVISION , More POWERFUL THAN A FEW MEN's DIVISIONS*
> ...


How is comparing Ronda Rousey to Royce Gracie "making excuses" and not admitting she's a beast?

Womens MMA on the whole is weak. The division is a joke and the skill level for most of these women is terrible. Ronda is the exception. The womens division is not a "very powerful division" at all, it's a joke of a division with low skilled MMA fighters.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

i think comparing ronda to royce is kind of a compliment. he was the man of his era, just like she is the woman of hers. MMA is always evolving, it doesnt make hall of famers (like royce) any less awesome for their time and memorable.

ronda is head and shoulders above her competition in the ufc at the moment. people said davis needed to bully ronda. yeah, was never gonna happen. that's like a child bullying his much older brother.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

You guys should stop saying stupid comments. Miesha Tate , mcmanaman, Alexis Davis. Are top contenders. They're all very experienced and really their beasts. 
M.C basically went to loco land. I'll wait for him to come back


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> It's not about experience, it's about skill. They are awful strikers compared to pretty much any other division, their grappling leaves much to be desired for the most part (some exceptions), their timing/pacing often times looks like a random street fight you'd see anywhere else, rather than a high quality MMA fight. The fights are often times quite sloppy.


The likes of Demian Maia or Phil Davis are not much better technical strikers, yet they belong to the top of their devisions. Brock Lesnar had horrible striking. Chael Sonnen was not really what you'd call the epitome of a striking and BJJ incarnation, yet he was able to give the best fighter to ever walk the Octagone his hardest fight.

WMMA is maybe 5-10 years behind, but it's not like they are only at UFC1.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope this puts Ronda into the top 5, or top 3, pound for pound rankings.

Right cross over someone's jab is such a classic boxing move and so seldom seen in MMA.

Would love to see someone do this off a GSP / Rory jab.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Some of the women are every bit as technical as the men, they don't have anywhere near the power so even a solid technical output won't be as effective. 

Ronda has more skill than a lot of men when it comes down to it. If you are talking lb4lb she deserves to be somewhere in the top ten, lower admittedly but even that she is there at all is a big achievement. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

In a division where a title contender gets knocked out by a judo throw and tiny hammerfists, the champ belongs nowhere near a top 5 p4p rankings list. Just my opinion.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

All it will take is a solid jab to beat rhonda, same thing every single fight. Rhonda tries to stand with her newly trained skills, gets hit, doesn't like getting hit, shoves her hips into her opponents hips and the fight is pretty much over by that point as nobody can match her on the ground once she does her judo throw. 

If you want to beat Rhonda just make sure she doesn't get her hips close, that's it, that's her biggest weapon and nobody avoids it. It's like when Bisping was circling left directly into Hendo's big punch. Most people walk right into her biggest strength and I have a mini stroke yelling at the tv at how dumb her opponents are. Rhonda stands straight up with her chin up and her hands low, just standing the hell back and jab her face to a bloody pulp would work.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rabakill said:


> All it will take is a solid jab to beat rhonda, same thing every single fight. Rhonda tries to stand with her newly trained skills, gets hit, doesn't like getting hit, shoves her hips into her opponents hips and the fight is pretty much over by that point as nobody can match her on the ground once she does her judo throw.
> 
> If you want to beat Rhonda just make sure she doesn't get her hips close, that's it, that's her biggest weapon and nobody avoids it. It's like when Bisping was circling left directly into Hendo's big punch. Most people walk right into her biggest strength and I have a mini stroke yelling at the tv at how dumb her opponents are. Rhonda stands straight up with her chin up and her hands low, just standing the hell back and jab her face to a bloody pulp would work.


while i dont completely disagree with you i also think you are not being very fair towards Ronda. She damaged Alexis standing first and then landed a good Knee and her fight before that she ended with a knee to the liver. She isnt just a judo throw armbar fighter anymore. Now she is a judo throwing liver kneeing arm bar fighter.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> while i dont completely disagree with you i also think you are not being very fair towards Ronda. She damaged Alexis standing first and then landed a good Knee and her fight before that she ended with a knee to the liver. She isnt just a judo throw armbar fighter anymore. Now she is a judo throwing liver kneeing arm bar fighter.


Davis got in too close, Rhonda has a glaring weakness at range. Even mid-range, a competent boxer could just jab her and circle away and she'd be defenseless.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Davis got in too close, Rhonda has a glaring weakness at range. Even mid-range, a competent boxer could just jab her and circle away and she'd be defenseless.


Even then though, eventually she will just bullrush and grab something to get close then it's over. These girls she is going to fight need to learn how to jab from Freddie Roach and to learn to avoid being tackled from Barry Sanders.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Davis got in too close, Rhonda has a glaring weakness at range. Even mid-range, a competent boxer could just jab her and circle away and she'd be defenseless.


Easier said then done.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree they need to specifically train to avoid her inevitable rush as Rousey goes for a trip as soon as she gets hit. When Meisha was fighting Rhonda she purposefully got close and its just astounding. How do people that are professionals go out and spend their moment in the spotlight doing something so stupid? Tate even said that was her plan and I just sit there dumbfounded


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

M.C said:


> What I'm saying is, put Cain in with Struve or Pat and let's see how long it takes for him to get a finish. Getting a quick win isn't as impressive as it sounds when the skill gap is so drastic, especially when the skill gap isn't because she's just too good, but because her competition is severely lacking.
> 
> Ronda has yet to face a JDS, a Werdum, a Lyoto, a Cormier, a Gus, a Frankie, even a Diaz or a Condit or a Rory, or anything in between. She has fought Struves and Pats. She is no doubt a solid fighter, the problem is she has never fought anyone that good and thus her quick wins just aren't nearly as impressive as they sound on paper.
> 
> I want to see her fight someone who has high level skills worthy of competing at a high level, not these Pat Berries who are getting title shots because there's really nobody else out there in her division.


I totally get it. My question is, is the division lacking in talent or is she really that good. I'm beginning to think it's the latter given her Olympian background, her ULTRA mental toughness, and the fact she was mentored by another Olympian gold medalist in her mother. Just like GSP with his father, Lyoto with his father, they get free training and mentorship that gives them a huge edge. 

She wants it more and it shows. Her attitude can turn people off, but as Brock said the masses only care about wins. I believe she trains harder than any of her contemporaries. Just look at how many fights she's had recently. In fact she's been training since she was a kid and being molded by her mother to become not just a champion, but a WORLD CLASS champion. I can't imagine the hours she's put in. 

A new challenger will always arise. Anderson was as close as it gets to being the Ultimate Fighter for the better part of a decade. No one stays on top forever. 



SM33 said:


> All of Ronda's title opponents bar McMann have a lot more experience than Ronda. Her competition isn't lacking, they're all quite competitive against one another, until they meet Ronda.
> 
> Cain Velasquez' first ten fights aren't as impressive as Ronda's.


Well said. She seems to overpower them and just rag doll every single one of em. Add her skill sets, killer mind set, and strength she's a force. 

On the flip side s1 like Ronda will push the woman's division to new boundaries. All of her vanquished opponents and new challengers will have to train twice as hard to catch up to her therefore leap frogging an entire generation. Most of the females are stuck in the early 2000's while Ronda is in the mid 2000s. But if you notice none of em have real game plans. It's just all out brawling which is entertaining. It'll develop in time.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Personally, I see absolutely no challenge for Ronda in the womens division. The UFC bigs up all these challengers to try and make us think they have even a remote chance of beating her when the true fact is, even with Rondas limited striking (which is improving every fight) she is still destroying every single person put in her way.

It's getting to the point where it's embarrassing. Im no Rousey fan but she is leagues and leagues above every one else in the division.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

How that victory was not impressive? 

When someone is as better than the others as she is, that is exactly the type of display I want to see. Total annihilation of opponents like they are nothing.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

she's a beast..

im just annoyed at the whole p4p discussion. womens MMA is just too undeveloped and unevolved.. thats like saying royce gracie is the best p4p ever...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

While I was HUGELY impressed by Rousey here, I agree that WMMA is just way too talentless to big her up that much.

Until a female fighter knows how to throw a jab without clinching after it, I'm not going to be overly impressed. She just happens to have the exact style to smash everyone. These women clinch with her EVERY SINGLE TIME. Why are you clinching with a Judo world champ? Like what's in your brain to make you do that? The clinch her, she throws them, she armbars them.

Rousey is like Cody McKenzie with takedowns.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Id still love to see Ronda vs Cyborg. Im not sure if Ronda could throw someone like Cyborg and standing Cyborg murders her.

But then again its hard to see Ronda lose... And a part of me doesn't want to see it happen just because Ronda is bringing attention to the womens division that Cyborg never could.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Id still love to see Ronda vs Cyborg. Im not sure if Ronda could throw someone like Cyborg and standing Cyborg murders her.
> 
> But then again its hard to see Ronda lose... And a part of me doesn't want to see it happen just because Ronda is bringing attention to the womens division that Cyborg never could.


The longer they wait to make that fight, the less chance Cyborg has of winning IMO. Ronda is quickly closing up holes in her game.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killz said:


> The longer they wait to make that fight, the less chance Cyborg has of winning IMO. Ronda is quickly closing up holes in her game.


I definitely agree. I dont think Cyborg is going to improve much. And with the improved drug testing its possible she actually goes a bit downhill if she joins the UFC.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rygu said:


> In a division where a title contender gets knocked out by a judo throw and tiny hammerfists, the champ belongs nowhere near a top 5 p4p rankings list. Just my opinion.


Only that Davis got already heavily rocked by that perfectly placed right cross of Rousey's, followed by a hard knee to the body. Judo throws are designed to knock people out! We only see few people KOed by them, because a) there are almost NO fighters in any division that execute them as perfectly as Rousey and b) the suspension of the Octagon floor takes away a lot of the power from the throw. Already rocked a throw will take out all air from your lungs and then even tiny hammerfists can finish the fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> I definitely agree. I dont think Cyborg is going to improve much. And with the improved drug testing its possible she actually goes a bit downhill if she joins the UFC.


Ronda would throw her mount her and either sub or smash her, I have no doubt's about that. IMO Cyborg is overrated, 
she's a better striker but so what? Its not so superior that Ronda won't get ahold of her and embarrass her. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

What a fight. Ronda looked pretty intense during the walkout. 

Great job by Davis, first time we've seen Ronda go the whole 25minutes and get a split decision victory like this one...NOT

And the ending came real quck. cross/hook, knee, judo-throw and 9-10 punches to the face and it was all over.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Ronda would throw her mount her and either sub or smash her, I have no doubt's about that. IMO Cyborg is overrated,
> she's a better striker but so what? Its not so superior that Ronda won't get ahold of her and embarrass her.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I just dont think she will be able to do that. Whenever she gets close i think Cyborg lowers her center of gravity and pushes Ronda away. The chick can power bomb Tito she is freakishly strong. Its possible Ronda gets a a takedown or two throughout the fight but i see Cyborg power out and getting back to her feet.

But its a fight and literally anything can happen. I can see Ronda getting a hip toss to a quick Armbar.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Just watched the "fight". Was kinda funny. Such an unbelievable miss match its crazy. Love me some Rhonda though. Loved her entrance, what an intense lady. Made me smile when Rygu slated Rouseys method of victory. A Judo throw that is designed to injure and KO people, followed up by admittedly tiny, but evidently lethal hammer fists. Didn't Brock beat Randy Couture with tiny hammer fists? 

Im also hoping to see Holly or Cyborg come into UFC now. Rhonda needs some real competition. Shes evolving so fast that if Holm or Cyborg doesn't come fight her soon, Rhonda might be so far ahead of the pack that it might be a few years before we see her dethroned. Not a bad thing for me though because I like Rousey. Next fight, assuming Holm or Cyborg doesn't sign, has to be Zingano.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree with you guys. Ronda shouldn't be in the p4p list at all because of how dominant she is. Obviously Jon Jones and Anderson Silva suck because they were dominant. 
I hope, weidmen and Cain lose their belts if they want any chance to be good fighters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

prospect said:


> I agree with you guys. Ronda shouldn't be in the p4p list at all because of how dominant she is. Obviously Jon Jones and Anderson Silva suck because they were dominant.
> I hope, weidmen and Cain lose their belts if they want any chance to be good fighters.


Your logic is ******* retarded. You are now literally twisting words to suit your argument. Ronda is not the people's pick for the p4p top list because she is dominant it's because her competition sucks and her skills aren't that great in a division where literally no one is well rounded and the only one who has master any skills is ronda at judo and nothing else. 

If cody mckenzie somehow did what ronda did at 155/145 it would be the same thing almost but not really since he would be beating way better competition. Now say if the women's division starts bringing out the woman equivalent of well rounded stacked divisions like mens welterweight, middlweight and featherweight then we can talk.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Your logic is ******* retarded. You are now literally twisting words to suit your argument. Ronda is not the people's pick for the p4p top list because she is dominant it's because her competition sucks and her skills aren't that great in a division where literally no one is well rounded and the only one who has master any skills is ronda at judo and nothing else.
> 
> If cody mckenzie somehow did what ronda did at 155/145 it would be the same thing almost but not really since he would be beating way better competition. Now say if the women's division starts bringing out the woman equivalent of well rounded stacked divisions like mens welterweight, middlweight and featherweight then we can talk.


Now what you're saying is retarded. You don't think Sara mcmanaman is a master?? And many others BTW. 
Didn't some guys say that Anderson Silva was beating lesser fighters. 
Go search the threads today you'll see people saying that the lhw division is lacking. Even though it has some of the best fighters ever!! 
Obviously to be well rounded you need to have a penis.

Silva WAS BEATING LESSER FIGHTERS. But the division wasn't lacking


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Brutally knocked out by arm punches to the forehead?!
> 
> Can't help but laugh at that one. Get Cyborg over, I wanna see Hondas stand up tested.


Na, rocked by the punch... her limp body then slammed to the ground by a judo throw did most of the damage... Alexis Davis has been tough as hell up to this point.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Until someone can workout how to stop Ronda's ridiculous Judo game, no-ones getting near her. The key to beating Ronda isn't with striking, it's with Judo/Takedown defence. I still think Sara McMann is the biggest threat to Rousey, and if that fight had gone a bit longer, we could have seen a different outcome. Cyborg and Holm aren't going to get anywhere with Ronda, she's going to close the distance, slam them on their heads, and submit them. Elite level wrestling, or a a judo game capable of stifling Ronda's takedowns + elite striking is what's going to beat Ronda. Cyborg and Holm don't have either. Hopefully McMann will put together a win or two and get back to the title shot, that re-match will be Ronda's toughest test.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Danm2501 said:


> Until someone can workout how to stop Ronda's ridiculous Judo game, no-ones getting near her. The key to beating Ronda isn't with striking, it's with Judo/Takedown defence. I still think Sara McMann is the biggest threat to Rousey, and if that fight had gone a bit longer, we could have seen a different outcome. Cyborg and Holm aren't going to get anywhere with Ronda, she's going to close the distance, slam them on their heads, and submit them. Elite level wrestling, or a a judo game capable of stifling Ronda's takedowns + elite striking is what's going to beat Ronda. Cyborg and Holm don't have either. Hopefully McMann will put together a win or two and get back to the title shot, that re-match will be Ronda's toughest test.


Even though most people will disagree with you. I deffinetly agree. I thought that Sara was gonna be a very bad threat for Ronda. And that she was very much saved by the early stoppage. A rematch makes sense but I'd love to see Sara miesha first or the winner of the miesha fight already scheduled


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Until someone can workout how to stop Ronda's ridiculous Judo game, no-ones getting near her. The key to beating Ronda isn't with striking, it's with Judo/Takedown defence. I still think Sara McMann is the biggest threat to Rousey, and if that fight had gone a bit longer, we could have seen a different outcome. Cyborg and Holm aren't going to get anywhere with Ronda, she's going to close the distance, slam them on their heads, and submit them. Elite level wrestling, or a a judo game capable of stifling Ronda's takedowns + elite striking is what's going to beat Ronda. Cyborg and Holm don't have either. Hopefully McMann will put together a win or two and get back to the title shot, that re-match will be Ronda's toughest test.


While I agree that McMann is the only real threat to her in the UFC at the moment, I just don't see the fight going any differently even if it goes longer. If you rewatch the fight you will notice how many openings McMann had to leave just to try and stop the takedown/toss. She isn't going to have a good sprawl and then be fine, McMann literally has to have her hands in bad spots at all times. She has them low in exchanges and high against the cage. The reality is that until someone with BJ Penn type balance fights Ronda, we have to accept that you have two choices:

1) Fight the takedown/toss but leave yourself open to her striking.
2) Have solid striking but leave yourself open to get tossed.

McMann would probably be better served by starting the fight out like Sonnen with the jab into a double leg within the first 2 seconds to try and capitalize on the opening 'lull' that a lot of fighters have.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

How about we wait until someone with half a brain actually tries implementing a gameplan before crowning her unbeatable. The fact is Rhonda's striking skills are way below average and someone who knows to keep their hips away from hers will do way better than every single person she's ever fought. 

What we are seeing is nearly unprecedented where one fighter gets to the top, dominates and looks unbeatable while having huge glaring deficincies in their game. The last person to pull something like Rhonda has was Matt Hughes. All the credit to Rhonda for getting so far but she really has been fortunate that her opponents fight with absolutely zero intelligence. The perfect gameplan would be to do what GSP did to Koscheck (minus the kicks GSP used).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> The fact is Rhonda's striking skills are way below average.


You keep saying this. How about some context? Average compared to who exactly?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> You keep saying this. How about some context? Average compared to who exactly?


There is some great strikers. But Alexis Davis was suppose to have " great muay Thai " and Sara was suppose to have " good boxing " . But they were shut down vs Ronda. 
Still there are some great strikers like cat coming up that could pose some does of threat against the lovely champ . 
But then again would a world class striker pose any threat for rousey ?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Rousey looked fantastic and did well on the mic after the fight, good for her. But I agree with most that she right now is probably the only WMMA fighter that really looks like she has it put together legit and the skill deficiencies of many of her top opposition are magnified by her being over the hump alone amongst her peers. I can only say she is great but it's tough to juxtapose her level compared to other male fighters because of the lack of parity that is very revealing of fighters talents in the mens divisions. Best female MMA fighter today or ever, I comfortable saying yes right now. Skill set comparable to the best men in MMA, I cannot say that just yet.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> You keep saying this. How about some context? Average compared to who exactly?


most professional mma fighters, she stands straight up with her chin in the air and her hands low. Those traits objectively make her a bad standup fighter. She looks stiff and frankly nervous as hell in the standup, watch the 16 second fight again. She is standing stiff as a board and gets nailed and as soon as that happened she changes from stand up mode to judo throw mode.

I wouldn't say average, chin up hands low with no punching power is below average. Her extreme strength and judo training is so ingrained in her skillset that she has trouble getting out of judo mode. Fortunately for her she's so good at judo and so strong that it hasn't mattered yet.

A world class striker with strength and the ability to keep Rhonda's hips away would stand a very good chance. So far everyone's walked straight into her strongest area willingly, a lyoto type counter striker with good tdd would eat her alive.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

rabakill said:


> most professional mma fighters, she stands straight up with her chin in the air and her hands low. Those traits objectively make her a bad standup fighter. She looks stiff and frankly nervous as hell in the standup, watch the 16 second fight again. She is standing stiff as a board and gets nailed and as soon as that happened she changes from stand up mode to judo throw mode.
> 
> I wouldn't say average, chin up hands low with no punching power is below average. Her extreme strength and judo training is so ingrained in her skillset that she has trouble getting out of judo mode. Fortunately for her she's so good at judo and so strong that it hasn't mattered yet.
> 
> A world class striker with strength and the ability to keep Rhonda's hips away would stand a very good chance. So far everyone's walked straight into her strongest area willingly, a lyoto type counter striker with good tdd would eat her alive.


You don't get boxing do you. 
We only saw so little of Rondas boxing and it was ******* brilliant. She landed one of the best strikes a coach could ask for. That punch takes years to master. It's one thing to throw it. It's another to time it so perfectly. She landed it the first time Alexis went for the jab. I could go on for days talking about that. But Let's move on. 
She didn't switch to judo because she was getting owned in the stand-up . That was just some crazy combination from heaven. It wasn't a boxing combination or muay Thai or she was grappling to death. That was an mma combination. Cross knee throw. 
I Know I said some crazy shit but I hope somebody gets what I'm saying


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I get boxing, as I have trained in boxing and competed. Hands low chin up=bad, Rhonda did show improvement in the Davis fight I'll give her that. The reason the toss happened is because Davis willingly got in close when she ducked in one of the most moronic mma moments ever. 

Davis literally could not have made it any easier to get tossed, do anything else but what she did and she would have survived longer. Trying to go under the right arm of Rousey is like Davis punching herself in the face, and I'm not trying to take credit away from Rousey, she is so far ahead of everyone that it makes womens fighting look bad. circling away to the right, followed by preparing for kicks would have been exponentially better than voluntarily going into Rhonda's number one weapon.

look closely, when Rhonda goes for the straight right Davis tries to duck under and grab Rousey's left leg after a ridiculously poorly timed jab, the worst thing she could have done. Slow reaction time and a bad gameplan. The key to beating Rhonda is countering and not being aggressive because no one will ever match in close or in strength, well maybe a very strong wrestler too. So far we've seen women walk right into her strengths with little to no gameplan


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

rabakill said:


> I get boxing, as I have trained in boxing and competed. Hands low chin up=bad, Rhonda did show improvement in the Davis fight I'll give her that. The reason the toss happened is because Davis willingly got in close when she ducked in one of the most moronic mma moments ever.
> 
> Davis literally could not have made it any easier to get tossed, do anything else but what she did and she would have survived longer. Trying to go under the right arm of Rousey is like Davis punching herself in the face


She was rocked by that punch. As far as she knows Ronda was hugging her not throwing her. That's why she didn't even try to defend


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe it all happened too fast for me but all i saw was Ronda hurting Alexis with that overhand followed by the knee and a hip toss a split second later. Alexis wasn't trying to duck under anything, her body did what Ronda wanted it to do.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

didn't look like it hurt her that bad because of how quickly Davis tried to grab Rhonda's leg, a significant blow would have delayed her reaction time (and or buckle the knees) which the knee most definitely did. Knee then Judo throw is actually an amazing attack as the knee will make it easy to daze an opponent and also serves to get in closer. Just gotta wait for the opponent to duck and expose the ribcage while grabbing the back of the head.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I pray to God you're just trolling


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Doesn't look like she was trying to grab that knee to me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> most professional mma fighters, she stands straight up with her chin in the air and her hands low. Those traits objectively make her a bad standup fighter. She looks stiff and frankly nervous as hell in the standup, watch the 16 second fight again. She is standing stiff as a board and gets nailed and as soon as that happened she changes from stand up mode to judo throw mode.
> 
> I wouldn't say average, chin up hands low with no punching power is below average. Her extreme strength and judo training is so ingrained in her skillset that she has trouble getting out of judo mode. Fortunately for her she's so good at judo and so strong that it hasn't mattered yet.
> 
> A world class striker with strength and the ability to keep Rhonda's hips away would stand a very good chance. So far everyone's walked straight into her strongest area willingly, a lyoto type counter striker with good tdd would eat her alive.


How she compares to male MMA fighters is irrelevant. Its how she compares to the rest of her division. And quite frankly, they are all shit. Ive seen nothing to suggest any of the current roster have striking that much better the Rousey. And seeing as Ronda is improving at an absurd rate - coupled with the rest of them not really making any serious strides forward - I would say Ronda is actually one of the better strikers in her division. She just proved it by taking out Davis with a sweet hook.

And all this talk of Cyborg has made me watch all her fights again. Shes fecking rubbish. She walks forward throwing endless barbarian punches, with little skill, totally overwhelming opponents with aggression and power. But Rousey is a different beast entirely, as has been proven.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rabakill said:


> didn't look like it hurt her that bad because of how quickly Davis tried to grab Rhonda's leg, a significant blow would have delayed her reaction time (and or buckle the knees) which the knee most definitely did. Knee then Judo throw is actually an amazing attack as the knee will make it easy to daze an opponent and also serves to get in closer. Just gotta wait for the opponent to duck and expose the ribcage while grabbing the back of the head.


Are you insane? Please take a few more looks at the gif that you put up.

Davis barely even knew where she was after that punch... she was totally on instinct from that point, right up into a good half a min after it was stopped in fact.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> How she compares to male MMA fighters is irrelevant. Its how she compares to the rest of her division. And quite frankly, they are all shit. Ive seen nothing to suggest any of the current roster have striking that much better the Rousey. And seeing as Ronda is improving at an absurd rate - coupled with the rest of them not really making any serious strides forward - I would say Ronda is actually one of the better strikers in her division. She just proved it by taking out Davis with a sweet hook.
> 
> And all this talk of Cyborg has made me watch all her fights again. Shes fecking rubbish. She walks forward throwing endless barbarian punches, with little skill, totally overwhelming opponents with aggression and power. But Rousey is a different beast entirely, as has been proven.


The fact that she is one of the better strikers in her division while having average at best (really, it's below average) striking says something about the division as a whole, wouldn't you say?

You are right that in her division and her division alone it only matters who she fights there. However, if you (anyone, not your specifically) want to throw around P4P claims or what have you, you need to compare her to the rest of the champions/fighters, and when you do that she falls at the end of the list of champions. She is fighting people who wouldn't even get signed by the UFC or at the very least already cut by the UFC if they had the same skill set fighting in other divisions.

All you have to do is look with your eyes at their technique, how sloppy they are, how their fight IQ is bottom of the barrel, that their game as a whole is just unpolished and exploitable (a few exceptions), she is not beating world class fighters here regardless of what Dana wants to slam down people's throats, I have two eyes and I can see what level of fighters they are.

Ronda has never faced anyone, not even close, not even in the same ball park as someone like Lyoto, and she herself is absolutely nowhere near Lyoto's level. I'm using Lyoto just cause he fought recently and lost to the champion, he's a true #1 contender. If someone popped into Rondas division with Lyoto's skill set, his TDD, his speed, his timing (all relative to the women's division, of course), his ability to avoid takedowns and exploit your mistakes, she would eat Ronda alive and finish her quickly. Of course, we can't test that because there's nobody in that division that's even close to being that high of a level and thus Ronda isn't being tested, at all, on any level.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

M.C said:


> The fact that she is one of the better strikers in her division while having average at best (really, it's below average) striking says something about the division as a whole, wouldn't you say?
> 
> You are right that in her division and her division alone it only matters who she fights there. However, if you (anyone, not your specifically) want to throw around P4P claims or what have you, you need to compare her to the rest of the champions/fighters, and when you do that she falls at the end of the list of champions. She is fighting people who wouldn't even get signed by the UFC or at the very least already cut by the UFC if they had the same skill set fighting in other divisions.
> 
> ...


Listen man this is the womens bamtamweight division They're very competitive and have very legit fighters. That said what you say have absaloutly no substance. 
Everything you say makes no sense. If it is true. Mighty mouse Jose Aldo tj dillashaw Anthony pettis jhonny Hendricks Jon Jones and Cain velasquez should say goodbye to the p4p list.. whoops that's all the champs .?
But really what makes you say that mighty mouse is better then dillashaw or that Cain is better then Jones. They never fought outside of their divisions. Yet They're all in the p4p list. Because of how dominant they are in their divisions and in their fights. 
Ronda rousey was so dominant in her fights in the ufc. 
But then again when you look at the fighters she defeated their fights ( other then the title fight ) you find that They're very technical and really good mma fighters . Some of them are good strikers with world class wrestling skills : Sara mcmanaman. Or a muay Thai specialist and a bjj blackbelt like Alexis Davis. Or An all around great mma fighter in miesha Tate. And a fighter as tough as nails in Liz carmouche. And beasts coming up like cat zigano. 
Really what I'm trying to say is Ronda might have made them look like total idiots who know nothing about fighting but They're really not they are very technical and great great fighters. I'd suggest you start watching their fights other then rondas . 
And isn't that what Anderson did. He'd have guys like maia okiami Henderson Griffin sonnen and the list goes on and make them look like shitty fighters. 
I truly believe its the same. Ronda is a puzzle that hopefully will never be solved. And it's always nice seeing her fight just because of how great she is. I'd love for her to be in a main event again . ( not.that it matters ) . 

And no rondas striking isn't the best in her division. She's just a very confident striker and she's confident because she knows she has the judo to back it up. 
We didn't see much of her striking but what we've seen from the last two fights look way better then ever.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

prospect said:


> Listen man this is the womens bamtamweight division They're very competitive and have very legit fighters. That said what you say have absaloutly no substance.
> Everything you say makes no sense. If it is true. Mighty mouse Jose Aldo tj dillashaw Anthony pettis jhonny Hendricks Jon Jones and Cain velasquez should say goodbye to the p4p list.. whoops that's all the champs .?
> But really what makes you say that mighty mouse is better then dillashaw or that Cain is better then Jones. They never fought outside of their divisions. Yet They're all in the p4p list. Because of how dominant they are in their divisions and in their fights.
> Ronda rousey was so dominant in her fights in the ufc.
> ...


I've seen their fights when they aren't fighting Ronda, they are sloppy strikers that have weak technique and extremely low fight IQ. What I say makes perfect sense and it's quite simple - they are not, on any level, in any way shape or form, in the same league as any top fighters in any other divisions in the UFC.

I use my eyes to watch them fight and see their skill set, they are sloppy, they have low fight IQ, half their fights end up being nothing more than silly brawls because their technique flies out the window when they get hit. 

Alexis Davis was supposed to be the #1 contender in that division. Are you honestly telling me right now that Davis is anywhere near Machida's skill set and ability? Or JDS? Or Gus? Or any other top contenders in other divisions?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

M.C said:


> I've seen their fights when they aren't fighting Ronda, they are sloppy strikers that have weak technique and extremely low fight IQ. What I say makes perfect sense and it's quite simple - they are not, on any level, in any way shape or form, in the same league as any top fighters in any other divisions in the UFC.
> 
> I use my eyes to watch them fight and see their skill set, they are sloppy, they have low fight IQ, half their fights end up being nothing more than silly brawls because their technique flies out the window when they get hit.
> 
> Alexis Davis was supposed to be the #1 contender in that division. Are you honestly telling me right now that Davis is anywhere near Machida's skill set and ability? Or JDS? Or Gus? Or any other top contenders in other divisions?


First of all nor Alexis or machida were the #1 contenders .
Now I'll join in on the crazy fan game. Is Ali the Russian flyweight previous title Challenger better as good as jds and Gus and lyoto ? 
You'll Obviously say yes but hear me out . What is that based on other then your opinion. 

Did you see mieshas last fight. She was crazy technical. It was like Cain vs Bigfoot. And that's how technical they can be. Its not all brawls. That's just the highlights on fox and ESPN you watch. ( not saying there weren't any brawls ) . 

That said you're Obviously not interested in women fighting in general. You can just say that and move on.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

M.C said:


> she is not beating world class fighters here


But she is though. Shes beating world class *female* MMA fighters. There are no better female fighters. These are the cream of the crop. Just because Roger Federer would demolish Serena Williams is doesn't mean shes not an elite *female* tennis player. You cant forget about context when having these debates. Its all important.


I agree that as far as P4P is concerned, then she needs to be compared to the men which would put her well down the line.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> But she is though. Shes beating world class *female* MMA fighters. There are no better female fighters. These are the cream of the crop. Just because Roger Federer would demolish Serena Williams is doesn't mean shes not an elite *female* tennis player. You cant forget about context when having these debates. Its all important.
> 
> 
> I agree that as far as P4P is concerned, then she needs to be compared to the men which would put her well down the line.


When you say compared you mean??


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

My guess on who will give Ronda the most trouble is Holly Holm. 
Granted I've only seen one MMA fight with her and a couple boxing fights, but extremely athletic, and probably the best pure 135lbs woman striker out there today. Ronda would be a fool to try and stand with her.

Though, If Ronda gets her down its game over.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> But she is though. Shes beating world class *female* MMA fighters. There are no better female fighters. These are the cream of the crop. Just because Roger Federer would demolish Serena Williams is doesn't mean shes not an elite *female* tennis player. You cant forget about context when having these debates. Its all important.
> 
> 
> I agree that as far as P4P is concerned, then she needs to be compared to the men which would put her well down the line.


This all day. She is the very best in her division. She is the champion and she wins brutally and fiercely. This whole "the division is weak" to dismiss her growing talent is ridiculous. She is not only better, but she is improving in an even faster pace than the others by working her ass off with devotion, so probably we'll see more disparities ahead until someone can close that gap. Still think she is a bitch, but how can't I admire what she does in that cage? It remembers me the shit people throw about Barao as well, as being dominant in a weak division. What to do? You are the best, you are the best. Isn't that the point of entering a competition in the first place? To be the best?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> When you say compared you mean??


As in, for me, if Rousey is to be considered in p4p terms, she would need to be able to beat men. So she can never be on it. If I was to consider Ronda with all her skills, weighing at 180, 205, 240. Whichever. I cant see her beating any of the Champs or top contenders. Not even close.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Soojooko said:


> As in, for me, if Rousey is to be considered in p4p terms, she would need to be able to beat men. So she can never be on it. If I was to consider Ronda with all her skills, weighing at 180, 205, 240. Whichever. I cant see her beating any of the Champs or top contenders. Not even close.


Exactly that's where you don't get it. The p4p list isn't comparing fighters over who would beat who. If it did. It'd be completely pointless without an openweight tournament. 
The p4p list is about dominance and being well rounded and spectacular fights . Not the ability to beat another fighter from another division. 
If it was what you just said. It'd be Jones - Cain 
Jds 
Weidman
Werdoum
Gus 
Cormier 
And it would go on like that. .
And that's why it wouldn't make anysense because they didn't fight so how can you judge it that way?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> Exactly that's where you don't get it. The p4p list isn't comparing fighters over who would beat who. If it did. It'd be completely pointless without an openweight tournament.
> The p4p list is about dominance and being well rounded and spectacular fights . Not the ability to beat another fighter from another division.
> If it was what you just said. It'd be Jones - Cain
> Jds
> ...


Dude, maybe you missed the bit where I said "for me". Its subjective. Thats how I feel about it. Saying I dont get it is like telling me im wanking wrong.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I just wanna understand because it's not just you it's alot of people and I wanna understand it. 
Is that what a p4p list should be like in your opinion?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> If I was to consider Ronda with all her skills, weighing at 180, 205, 240.


Nobody would care about Ronda if she weighed that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> I just wanna understand because it's not just you it's alot of people and I wanna understand it.
> Is that what a p4p list should be like in your opinion?


Yep. For me, the only way p4p could be interesting and amusing enough for me to waste brain power considering it, would be if it worked like this:-

I would take a fighter with all their skills intact and imagine them at higher/lower weight, taking into consideration speed and stamina differences between the weights. So I wont put a full speed 205 pound mighty mouse in with Jon Jones. That would be absurd... but amusing, so I'll give that thought some love.

Taking all of that into consideration, the best fighter in the world *for me* would be Cain.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Case rested :thumbup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

prospect said:


> First of all nor Alexis or machida were the #1 contenders .
> Now I'll join in on the crazy fan game. Is Ali the Russian flyweight previous title Challenger better as good as jds and Gus and lyoto ?
> You'll Obviously say yes but hear me out . What is that based on other then your opinion.
> 
> ...


Actually I've said that I am interested in the division and stated clearly I've seen some fun fights in it. Stop putting words in my mouth, it's getting annoying.

Tate is nowhere near as technical as any top contenders in any other division, neither is Davis or any other person in that division. How do I know this? With my eyes. Do you not understand the techniques being used? Do you not see how sloppy their striking is, how bad their timing is, how low their fight IQ is? It's fine for low tier UFC fights, but in a title fight I expect Ronda to face someone who has more skill than Pat Berry, otherwise she is not impressing me. Now, moving on to what Sooj says below might clear it up.



Soojooko said:


> But she is though. Shes beating world class *female* MMA fighters. There are no better female fighters. These are the cream of the crop. Just because Roger Federer would demolish Serena Williams is doesn't mean shes not an elite *female* tennis player. You cant forget about context when having these debates. Its all important.
> 
> I agree that as far as P4P is concerned, then she needs to be compared to the men which would put her well down the line.


If the entire point of that division is to be in their own little world where you don't compare them to any other division, then that is fine. I have no problem admitting that Ronda is clearly the best fighting the caliber of fighters she has fought. What I have a problem with, or not a problem but rather don't agree with whatsoever, is when people start trying to put her into any P4P discussion or trying to insinuate that she deserves a place anywhere close to other champions.

In her own division separated from other champions, she is great. Once you toss her name in with other champions, however, her merit and ranking drops dramatically. I can certainly accept that.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I said this a million times by that logic mighty mouse dillasjaw and Aldo would be dropped too. 
That's not what the p4p list is about. Its not about fans guessing who can beat who from different divisions . 
Plus you keep ignoring me when I mention Sara and cat. What's up with that. And Also sure the boxing mostly looks sloppy but......


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> Are you honestly telling me right now that Davis is anywhere near Machida's skill set and ability? Or JDS? Or Gus? Or any other top contenders in other divisions?


Actually, where is Dos Santos' supposedly incredible well rounded skill set¿ Or Gustafson's¿ They're prime strikers, but wrestling-wise or Jits-wise we haven't seen anything spectacular from them that would indicate their greatness in those areas. So what kind of super well rounded opponents has Velasquez faced¿ Or Jones¿

Hell, Lesnar was champ not long ago and all he had was bullrush wrestling and freak power.

What other real complete packages other than St. Pierre, Jones, D. Johnson and Weidman have we seen so far¿


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm going to have to go and look at some of Cyborg's fights to call the fight now. If she does the same stupid thing every female fighter does of getting too close and clinching, she dies too.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm going to have to go and look at some of Cyborg's fights to call the fight now. If she does the same stupid thing every female fighter does of getting too close and clinching, she dies too.


She does because she is always stronger so she gets to bully them up close.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

The amount of hate Alexis is getting on twitter is sickening. They need to understand what a fighter goes through and how bad a defeat is. .
Some people are so disrespectful. They should get killed


----------

